# Landlord Hydraulic Lift



## Landlord69er (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey all! I have a mid 60s landlord, thing is sweet and am going to plow with it. I have a plow that supposedly came for from a tractor similar to mine with the same lift. The problem is the lift doesn't seem strong enough to lift the plow, about 200lbs. If I help it up while lifting it it will hold it up, just can't lift. I am not convinced the pump doesn't have the power because it is a Simplicity and is capable of abnormal things a lawn tractor can't do. The pump is full with fluid and the bet is tight, any ideas of what the issue is? Is it really too weak to lift it? Would a counterweight help?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

First of all the landlord isn't a lawn tractor, it is a garden tractor, fully capable of handling full ground engagement implements. Though a counterweight would help, the hydro lift should lift the plow easily without assistance.

It is likely that your rings are shot or the seals on your spool.


----------



## Landlord69er (Oct 18, 2014)

Right, that's why I said it's capable of more than a lawn tractor. But that makes sense, it seems like you are assuming that it must be losing fluid somewhere so the pump is not working at full strength? It was empty before I filled the pump in the beginning of the summer so it must have lost it somewhere...are you aware of any manuals for these hydraulic pumps?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It can have internal leaks that prevent it from working without actually loosing fluid. Check the Simplicity site for manuals for 990468. As far as I know there is no detailed manual on line. You might want to check with Brenda Kraus at www.sandylakeimp.com 
I think a rebuild kit is available...regardless Brenda should be able to help you. She is not just a parts person but also restores these old tractors herself.

This is also a thread on another site that may be of help. I have seen that valve filled with silver solder, chucked in a drill press and resurfaced with a mill bastard file. http://www.simpletractors.com/club2/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=130133&SearchTerms=Hydrolift


----------



## Landlord69er (Oct 18, 2014)

This is all real helpful, a rebuild kit sounds like the way to go, it doesn't hurt after all so it's worth a shot. Thanks for the info, this was my first post on here and sure won't be my last!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Landlord69er said:


> This is all real helpful, a rebuild kit sounds like the way to go, it doesn't hurt after all so it's worth a shot. Thanks for the info, this was my first post on here and sure won't be my last!


I hope all of this is the answer to your issues. Welcome to the site and feel free to share your rebuild experience as we need that info here on the site.


----------

